# Will any jetseal be available to purchase if i come to the meet tomorrow?



## Alex (Mar 18, 2007)

urm...yeah as in topic


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have 3 bottles spare that have come in today. Chemical Guys have told us that they will have more stock to us next week. 

What we do have just come in though is 100 gallon bottles of last touch 

Johnny


----------



## Alex (Mar 18, 2007)

Johnny can i reserve one bottle please to collect on sunday at the meet?

Can paypal over cash now if needed


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

and because theres so much last touch in your warehouse, your gonna knock it out at a special discount price


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex said:


> Johnny can i reserve one bottle please to collect on sunday at the meet?
> 
> Can paypal over cash now if needed


No problem, see you Sunday. :wave:



Paulm31 said:


> and because theres so much last touch in your warehouse, your gonna knock it out at a special discount price


Yep, £17.75 + £5.95 delivery :thumb:


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

:lol: if i can make it there on sunday i'll pick a gallon up Johnny. I need to goto Lower Earley either before of after this meet


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

If possible I'd like to reserve one of the Jetseals as well (pretty) please!

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont think we have any more left now  

Sorry guys.... 

But Tony if I do find one its yours. 

Johnny


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi  Johnny can i have a jet seal as well if theres any left ,i did e mail you a list i'd like to pick up sunday if poss (order page with a note at the bottom)see ya sunday anyway ,cheers Lee:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

lois97 said:


> Hi Johnny can i have a jet seal as well if theres any left ,i did e mail you a list i'd like to pick up sunday if poss (order page with a note at the bottom)see ya sunday anyway ,cheers Lee:thumb:


AH!

That was you was it.

I didnt know I just got an email with a page and couldnt see any other details....

Johnny


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry if my info was'nt clear I'm not great on computers .Perhaps i can pick up what you have in stock.cheers Lee.


----------

